# Hi from Germany



## Wiebke246 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi,
my name is Wiebke and I'm from Germany. I just started breeding fancy mice, at the moment I've got a bone an a burmese buck (ok since this morning the burmese buck is neutered) and four does (black tan, dove, light love and blue agouti). Especially I breed mice as food for snakes, but I want them to live their short live species-appropriate, so they live in big cages, they get good food etc. My breeding mice stay with me their lifetime, they don't got eaten by snakes.

Sorry my english is not the best. 

If you want to know something, fell free to ask


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to the forum  have u got any pictures of ur mice? x


----------



## Wiebke246 (Jul 9, 2009)

sure 

Okay this is Toffee


and this is Spike


Pics from the does later


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi  I do like Toffee


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

